# Pipe Tobacco PIF - Mark II



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Howdy Gents,

The last PIF thread was getting a little muddy with lots of posts and some clarification on the rules was needed so Blaylock asked a couple of us to put our heads together and here is the result.

SIGNING UP:


The last person to receive the free baccy posts in the thread something along the lines of "Who wants free baccy!?!"
Forum members can reply to the post saying "I want free baccy"
You MUST have been here for two or more months AND have more than 100 posts AND have at least a +2 trader rating. NO exceptions. This is to protect the PIF nature of the thread and to ensure you are able to offer up your end of the PIF to the next BOTL.
PROCEDURE:


The tobacco recipient will be responsible for PMing the tobacco sender with his/her name and address within 48 hours of claiming the free baccy.
The tobacco sender will be responsible for sending the tobacco within 3 business days of getting the PM. Personal things happen, but be considerate and communicate if there is a delay. The tobacco sender will post in the thread and PM the tobacco receiver when tobacco has been sent.
Upon receiving the package, the tobacco receiver MUST submit trader feedback to the tobacco sender.
The tobacco receiver should (as a courtesy) post a picture of the goods he/she received.
Within 48 hours of receiving the package, the tobacco receiver MUST post in the thread stating "Who wants free baccy?!
WHAT IS SENT:


This is a PIF of a substantial amount of tobacco. If you are looking to grow your tobacco collection or to get or give a sampler, you are in the wrong thread. This is also not a thread to pawn off your junk tobaccos.
The tobacco sender will send AT LEAST three tins worth (6oz or 150g) total of tobacco within the following guidelines:
Tobacco from tins should be sealed
100g tins are acceptable and count as two tins
Bulk tobacco from high quality, recognizable brands is acceptable (i.e. Esoterica, Samuel Gawith, etc.)
DO NOT send bulk from a B&M house blend or other house blends (Hearth and Home from pipesandcigars.com is ok).
Many of the pipe smokers on the board do not smoke aromatics, so PM the receiver to get the go ahead if sending an aromatic. If they do not smoke aromatics, send something else.

To reiterate, the tobacco sent must be high quality, premium tobacco. Opinions vary on what that means, but if you stick to the above guidelines you should be ok. Feel free to PM myself, nate560, Blaylock, or Mad Hatter if you are not sure it fits.
The main focus of this PIF is pipe tobacco. You may send other items such as pipes, pipe accessories, and cigars. However, your only obligation is to the three tins worth of pipe tobacco. Do not feel obligated to out do one another. This board is full of generous BOTLs, but not everyone can afford to be as generous as they would like.
Do not send out the pipe tobacco you received. It is also best to send tobacco from your personal cellar. It is ok to order from a supplier site such as pipesandcigars or 4noggins, however, it is best to make sure you have tobacco on hand in case you can not afford to order tobacco when it is your turn to offer it up.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hopefully the above guidelines are fairly clear. Please feel free to post or PM if you have any questions.

-Tyler


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

To continue the from the old thread, it is bpcr's turn to send and my turn to receive. Next in line is Nate560, then Mad Hatter.

1. Bpcr >> Morefifemusicanyone
2. Morefifemusicanyone >> Nate560
3. Nate560 >> Mad Hatter
4. Mad Hatter >> ???

Post in the thread to get on the list.

-Tyler


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

When the dust has settled i guess i am up ... my end will go out on thursday.. Enjoy, Read The rules and play as often as you like .... layball:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Recieved bpcr's end of the pif. He sent three nice tins, some McClelland's Blending Oriental (obvious which one that is), a VaPer made by Dan Tobacco (the Tordenskjold Virginia Slices), and a Virginia/Cavendish Aromatic (MacBaren Vigrinia Flake). Thanks mate!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm up next. My end will go out to Nate560 on Tuesday (as the post office is closed on Mon).

Cheers mates!

-Tyler


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Nate560, your package went out today.

DC# is 03082040000038560621

Enjoy mate!

-Tyler


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Tyler"Morefifemusicanyone"
After a long walk out to the mail box in a blizzard i was rewarded with a nice package from Tyler as part of the PIF. It contained G.L. Pease Odyssey- Robert McConnell Scottish Flake- A&C Peterson Escudo very nice indeed i will try and i say try to post pictures of these as im not very skilled in the use of this box in front of me but i will try. Im up for a pass to Mad Hatter so PM your addy and i will send it out.

Thanks agin Tyler"morefifemusicanyone"


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

nate560 said:


> Thanks Tyler"Morefifemusicanyone"
> After a long walk out to the mail box in a blizzard i was rewarded with a nice package from Tyler as part of the PIF. It contained G.L. Pease Odyssey- Robert McConnell Scottish Flake- A&C Peterson Escudo very nice indeed i will try and i say try to post pictures of these as im not very skilled in the use of this box in front of me but i will try. Im up for a pass to Mad Hatter so PM your addy and i will send it out.
> 
> Thanks agin Tyler"morefifemusicanyone"


You are most welcome Steve. Please remember to post trader feedback as well.

If you need help posting a picture, use the following steps:

- go to ImageShack® - Image Hosting

- click on browse and select the pic you want to post, click ok in the dialogue box that showed up

- check resize image and select 640x480 (message boards)

- click on host it

- scroll down to "hotlink for forums 1"

- select all of the text in the box and press ctrl and c at the same time (copy)

- come to puff.com and start a post

- press ctrl and v at the same time (paste) to paste the link into the forums

- preview your post, it should be working

- submit the post

Hope that helps. 

-Tyler


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Joe"MadHatter" your package is on the way should be there soon enjoy.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I just got it Steve. A 100g of MacBaren VA #1 and 50g of Esoterica Stonehaven. Excellent choices brother. I will post a photo and offer up as soon as I find my camera.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok here it is. Two good tobaccos from Steve (nate560), especially glad to see the Stonehaven



My turn now. :evil: So who wants some free tobacco? Be sure to send me a PM


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Ok here it is. Two good tobaccos from Steve (nate560), especially glad to see the Stonehaven
> 
> 
> 
> My turn now. :evil: So who wants some free tobacco? Be sure to send me a PM


How do you post pictures like this?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Free tobacco anybody???*


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

If there are no objections, I would like to claim me some of that free tobak.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

glad to see some activity on here , thought this may have been dying off.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

The Eagle has landed. Thanks to MadHatter for 100g tin of MacBaren Roll Cake and Dunhill Light flake. I look forward to trying them both. Now, on to the business at hand:

*Who wants free tobacco?*


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Alyks said:


> The Eagle has landed. Thanks to MadHatter for 100g tin of MacBaren Roll Cake and Dunhill Light flake. I look forward to trying them both. Now, on to the business at hand:
> 
> *Who wants free tobacco?*


What the heck, I'll take it!!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Alyks said:


> The Eagle has landed. Thanks to MadHatter for 100g tin of MacBaren Roll Cake and Dunhill Light flake. I look forward to trying them both. Now, on to the business at hand:
> 
> *Who wants free tobacco?*


Who *doesn't* want free stuff to sample?!

NPS here: very innerested!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I think this has stalled or Alyks is a bit busy doin the EMS thing!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

The eagle has landed!! I will post a list later and a pic!

But for now...

Who wants some free tobacco!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> The eagle has landed!! I will post a list later and a pic!
> 
> But for now...
> 
> Who wants some free tobacco!!!


I'll take some free baccy please!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

PM me your addy then!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Shipped!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> Shipped!


Should I have received it by now???


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sigh, apparently not. Apparently shipped doesn't always mean shipped... It's coming from 4noggins and should be there in the next day or so!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

No biggie, hopefully soon!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just got home from work & noticed a package waiting for me, some awesome baccy!

I can hardly wait to smoke this stuff!

I've heard good things about all of it, just haven't gotten around to trying it yet.....here's my chance!










Thanks RHNewfie!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Great looking group of tobaccos there Ben! 

So I guess it's your turn to ask the question...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> Great looking group of tobaccos there Ben!
> 
> So I guess it's your turn to ask the question...


Ben??? Hehe no biggie.

Any way might as well.

Ahem (clearing throat),

Who wants some free baccy???


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

If its still up for grabs I'll go for it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

It'll be shipped out Monday.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sent! #1Z9YA2750345548434


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Package came UPS today from commonsenseman thank you very much will try to post pic latter. Ok so my turn to offer up let me say one tin will be of a vintage burley I bought a sealed 5 pack from 2000 from a vintage tobbaco web site which I wont name.

SO WHO WANTS SOME FREE STUFF


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Someone get this moving!!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

nate560 said:


> Package came UPS today from commonsenseman thank you very much will try to post pic latter. Ok so my turn to offer up let me say one tin will be of a vintage burley I bought a sealed 5 pack from 2000 from a vintage tobbaco web site which I wont name.
> 
> SO WHO WANTS SOME FREE STUFF


Can't let this go over a month unclaimed.

I will take some Free Tobaccy!!!!!p

PM Sent


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I will get it boxed up and sent out.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Morning went out in the mail a short time ago enjoy.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Got my package the other day. A tin of Mac Baren Mixture and 2 oz of Spimnan Mixture along with a couple of samples. Spilman smells nice!

So......

Who wants some free tobacco?


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Is it too early for me to claim this one again?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Alyks said:


> Is it too early for me to claim this one again?


just got you pm...you ot it


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

PIF was mailed out on 9/24 and Tracking # is LJ522270799US

It was sent via Global Priority mail and I am still awaiting confirmation from either Alex or the USPS that it has been delivered. I know international tracking is slow to update.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like Alyks screwed us over. Sent him a very generous package with some aged tobacco, I was a couple of days late in mailing it so I paid extra postage for Global Priority so it would arrive quickly...and he disappears of the site and is no longer a member. :cheeky:  :flame: :yell: :mad2:

I guess you cannot trust them shifty Canadians, eh!!! :canada:

Anyway, I guess I will do my part to keep this PIF going and offer up something from my stash. 

So who wants some free tobacco?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey mike, really sorry to hear that. It's such a shame when one of us gets screwed by a member not following through. 

If nobody bites on this, I'll take you up. Just gonna give it a little time.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd feel bad about taking tobacco after you got screwed on that deal Mike, but if you'll all agree, I'll volunteer to step in and offer some free tobacco to keep this thing going. You shouldn't have to send out more.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> I'd feel bad about taking tobacco after you got screwed on that deal Mike, but if you'll all agree, I'll volunteer to step in and offer some free tobacco to keep this thing going. You shouldn't have to send out more.


What a gentleman!!! ipe:

So, since you're already sending me some, does that mean it's my turn to ask?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> So, since you're already sending me some, does that mean it's my turn to ask?


Sorry, but I believe this is for three tins of tobacco and, to my embarrassment, I must confess that I was not that generous when I sent the package to you. So, I guess that brings us to the question:

Who wants some free tobacco?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bump.



Pugsley said:


> Sorry, but I believe this is for three tins of tobacco and, to my embarrassment, I must confess that I was not that generous when I sent the package to you. So, I guess that brings us to the question:
> 
> Who wants some free tobacco?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn ..... I never would have guessed it would be this hard to give away tobacco.

WHO WANTS SOME FREE TOBACCO?!?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Damn ..... I never would have guessed it would be this hard to give away tobacco.
> 
> WHO WANTS SOME FREE TOBACCO?!?


I haven't been here for two months yet. So to follow the rules, if it is still up for grabs Dec. 1, I will take it to keep this going.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Mitch said:


> I haven't been here for two months yet. So to follow the rules, if it is still up for grabs Dec. 1, I will take it to keep this going.


Well, you won't get it before then anyway, so go ahead and pm me your address and give me an idea of what you like and don't like.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Pugsley said:


> I'd feel bad about taking tobacco after you got screwed on that deal Mike, but if you'll all agree, I'll volunteer to step in and offer some free tobacco to keep this thing going. You shouldn't have to send out more.


Wow, I had not checked the post since I was waiting on a OM and I see you took over. That is very generous of you!!!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Tobacco is on the way!

0309 0330 0000 8880 6156


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Tobacco Received,

Who wants some free tobaccy,


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

I want some free tobacco!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> I want some free tobacco!


I have the goods, but I don't think I will make it to the post office today. I should be able to ship it tomorrow. I hope you enjoy, and I will post up the DC #


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me Mitch. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> Sounds good to me Mitch. I appreciate it.


It's on the way

DC # 0309 1140 0002 2457 9926


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Baccy received! Thanks bunches Mitch!!

baccy picture by lebedzinski - Photobucket


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sooo, Who wants some free Baccy?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

The one tin has been aged for around four years I believe. The blue perique tin I believe.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, the tin looks old. I cant wait to try it. You did a great job giving some choice tobacco. Thanks again.

Free baccy anyone?:wave:


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bump

Free Baccy?

:attention:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

C'mon guys. Somebody out there has got to want some free baccy. 
How about all you cigar converts I have been reading about lately?

FREE BACCY!!!!!!!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

With all the pipe smokers we have, and more coming over to the pipe side everyday, I can't believe nobody has jumped on this. C'mon folks, are we going to let this die? Somebody step up!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I think we (re: cigar converts) just need to revive our bank accounts from the holidays. I'm sure this will pick up again shortly.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jaxon67 said:


> C'mon guys. Somebody out there has got to want some free baccy.
> How about all you cigar converts I have been reading about lately?
> 
> FREE BACCY!!!!!!!


Bump!

Somebody? :boink:


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm re-reading the rules.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> C'mon guys. Somebody out there has got to want some free baccy.
> How about all you cigar converts I have been reading about lately?
> 
> FREE BACCY!!!!!!!


i am a new pipe smoker,and i would love some free baccy!!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

shuckins said:


> i am a new pipe smoker,and i would love some free baccy!!


I have some baccy headed your way shuckins! I hope you enjoy!

9405503699300128056315


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> I have some baccy headed your way shuckins! I hope you enjoy!
> 
> 9405503699300128056315


excellent les!

reckon i might be able to giveaway some tobacco?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shuckins said:


> excellent les!
> 
> reckon i might be able to giveaway some tobacco?


Nobody? Really?

Well, in the interest of keeping this going, I'll take ya up Ron ipe:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Nobody? Really?
> 
> Well, in the interest of keeping this going, I'll take ya up Ron ipe:


excellent jeff!

any preferences or do you want to gamble on what a pipe newbie might send...lol


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shuckins said:


> excellent jeff!
> 
> any preferences or do you want to gamble on what a pipe newbie might send...lol


I mostly prefer VA's & VAPers, but whatever you send will be great I'm sure.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I mostly prefer VA's & VAPers, but whatever you send will be great I'm sure.


i'll have something on the way tomorrow and will post the dc# then...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

on the way jeff!

9405 5036 9930 0130 7967 59

i hope i did this right...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shuckins said:


> on the way jeff!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0130 7967 59
> 
> i hope i did this right...


As long as you sent the equivalent of 3 tins, you're good to go.

Ok, my turn.

Who wants some nasty, moldy tobacco, that's been down in my rat-infested cellar for years?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> As long as you sent the equivalent of 3 tins, you're good to go.


3 tin limit?

oops!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Who wants some nasty, moldy tobacco, that's been down in my rat-infested cellar for years?


How can i resist an offer like that? Yum ....... rat infested. I'll take you up on that one.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shuckins said:


> 3 tin limit?
> 
> oops!


I knew we'd have trouble when you started pipe smoking! :fear:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> How can i resist an offer like that? Yum ....... rat infested. I'll take you up on that one.


Excellent! You're in for a real treat!

Would you mind sending me a PM so I remember to send it out? Feel free to add any preferences as well.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

PM sent. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just received Ron's stuff!










-Barbary Coast - Burley, Virginia, Perique, with a touch of Brandy.
-Bayou Morning Flake - Virginia, Perique.
-Tordenskjold Virginia Slices - Virginia, Perique.
-Provost Mixture - Cavendish, Virginia.
-VA #1 - Virginia.

Thanks man, it all looks great! I've actually never tried any of the tins you sent me, so I think I'm in for a real treat!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know that I can match that fine assortment that Shuckins sent but I'll give it a try.

Who wants some free tobacco?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

got mine from jaxon!!



looking good!

thanks les!!

think i'll try the red one first...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice looking stuff Ron! St James Flake is the only one I haven't tried yet.

Here's your DC # Warren : 0304 1560 0000 8769 2942


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Jeff, I'll be sitting by my mailbox, pipe in hand.

Now, who wants some free tobacco?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Received the package from Jeff today. You're much too generous, my friend. Since I am photographically challenged, (I'll figure out that damn camera one of these days), you'll all have to use your imagination. In the package was a tin of SG FVF, a very generous sample of 5 year old Tilbury, and a 100g tin of Solani Silver Flake which I've wanted to try but was too cheap to buy. Thank you Jeff, excellent choices and very much appreciated! Oh, and I almost forgot .... a years supply of styrofoam peanuts! :whoo:

Now, about that free tobacco ...... WHO WANTS SOME?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Look folks, this is really easy, I say "Who wants some free tobacco?" and you say "I do!" ..... Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

BUMP!!!

WTF is going on? Nobody wants to play?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'll play again.
i like free tobacco!!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

At last, a victim! PM your address and any preferences and I'll get it right out. :evil:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Tobacco is on the way!

0307 3330 0000 7793 7611


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

fantastic pif!!

check this out:










thanks warren!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm not able to restrain
i want to make it rain
please,let me explain
what i want to know
what i need to know
is who want's free tobacco!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent job Warren! I couldn't have done it better myself!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Jeff. Is it just me or does it seem the stakes went up when Shuckins got involved in this? :biggrin:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i'm not able to restrain
> i want to make it rain
> please,let me explain
> what i want to know
> ...


:bump:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

it really is free tobacco!

probably some good stuff too...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

it's pipe smoker's day and i can't give tobacoo away!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

layball:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow this is getting ridiculous! C'mon people, it's fun!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

shuckins said:


> it's pipe smoker's day and i can't give tobacoo away!!


I'll play along!

It'll give me an excuse to go "shopping"!:behindsofa:

PM sent!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

excellent!

9405 5036 9930 0150 3187 88

enjoy!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

shuckins said:


> excellent!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 3187 88
> 
> enjoy!


Very cool! I guess that means I am next in line!

.....does anyone want some tinned up tastyness?:mrgreen:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> Very cool! I guess that means I am next in line!
> 
> .....does anyone want some tinned up tastyness?:mrgreen:


Wow. I never thought I'd beg people to let me give them tobacco!ound:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> Wow. I never thought I'd beg people to let me give them tobacco!ound:


Well, today is shopping day! I guess the next person to sign up for PIF won't have requests, but surprises!:kicknuts:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Shuckins, you know how to hook a brother up!

Pete's 3P's...been looking for it locally

MacB Navy Flake....been meaning to grab a tin for AGES

Dan Tobacco Milonga....never noticed this one before, but it sounds interesting

Tordenskjold VA Slices...I have had this in the past and it ages beautifully! Into the cellar it goes!


Thanks so much! Now for the important question..........who the hell is gonna sign up for ME to send THEM something?:fencing:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Need I just bomb some previous participant of the PIF program to keep the ball rolling? 


eep:I'm sitting on goodies...and they need to go to a new home, before I just claim them as my own.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Come on people, somebody must want some free tobacco. :twitch:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Come on people, somebody must want some free tobacco. :twitch:


Heh...if you want I can send a few tins your way....lol:mrgreen:

...that won't guarantee that I won't resign up.oke:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't let this sit a whole month. I'll take your stuff Dave!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I can't let this sit a whole month. I'll take your stuff Dave!


Done.

PM a shipping addy and anything you want to AVOID. I should ship it out before the weekend via USPS.:wave:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

OK...so it turned out that my schedule left it until Saturday.:doh:

There is a box of goodness headed toward you!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Crap! Totally forgot about this!

So, who wants some free tobacco?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Crap! Totally forgot about this!
> 
> So, who wants some free tobacco?


Didja get it yet!?!?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> Didja get it yet!?!?


Not as of yesterday, I've been gone all day today though. I'll let you know when I get home tonight.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Not as of yesterday, I've been gone all day today though. I'll let you know when I get home tonight.


I am guessing you live out in the hinterlands. I was surprised at the shipping bill. :laugh: That's ok though, it's for a REALLY good cause.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I am guessing you live out in the hinterlands. I was surprised at the shipping bill. :laugh: That's ok though, it's for a REALLY good cause.


I really don't live too far out, I appreciate you shipping it to me though!

I received the stuff today. looks great!










Thanks Dave :thumb:

So, WHO WANTS FREE TOBACCO???


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Bump!


Dang dude, what's the deal? No one want free stuff?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Crap! Totally forgot about this!
> 
> So, who wants some free tobacco?





commonsenseman said:


> Bump!


This is your lucky day. It just so happens that I love free tobacco and it's been sometime since I've had any.

Send me some free pipe tobacco!!! ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ultramag said:


> This is your lucky day. It just so happens that I love free tobacco and it's been sometime since I've had any.
> 
> Send me some free pipe tobacco!!! ipe:


Can do :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alright, a tub of Half & Half has been sent! Enjoy!

DC # 03091140000048538017

Should be there Thursday or Friday.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Alright, a tub of Half & Half has been sent! Enjoy!
> 
> DC # 03091140000048538017
> 
> Should be there Thursday or Friday.


Yowza!!!

Jeff managed to land three consistant hits to my all time top ten list. Three 50 gr. tins consisting one each of Escudo, Best Brown Flake, and St. James Flake. Thanks a bunch my friend. You know I'll be enjoying these. I'll try and remember to get a pic up tomorrow but these got here Thursday I think and I've been out of town, so I wanted to post about them and ask the all important question......

*Who wants some free pipe tobacco???*


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Yowza!!!
> 
> Jeff managed to land three consistant hits to my all time top ten list. Three 50 gr. tins consisting one each of Escudo, Best Brown Flake, and St. James Flake. Thanks a bunch my friend. You know I'll be enjoying these. I'll try and remember to get a pic up tomorrow but these got here Thursday I think and I've been out of town, so I wanted to post about them and ask the all important question......
> 
> *Who wants some free pipe tobacco???*


If it is just the 3 of us playing, I'll re-up my receiving status! That is assuming it is with the rules for me to do so!:dance:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> If it is just the 3 of us playing, I'll re-up my receiving status! That is assuming it is with the rules for me to do so!:dance:


I've never known any rule why you can't go again. PM me an addy and we'll get this show on the road!!! :car:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Gone today Dave!!! Hope you find something new to you that you like in here.

DC# 0309 1830 0002 4255 0651


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Gone today Dave!!! Hope you find something new to you that you like in here.
> 
> DC# 0309 1830 0002 4255 0651


Woohoo!:dude:

Now who wants some?:whoo:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, a happy little box showed at my door today. In that box I found some Orlick Golden Sliced(been on my try it list), some C&D Briar Fox, also on the list, and some GLP Telegraph hill(the fog city blends are all on the list). Good show!

Nooooowwwwwwww...STEP RIGHT UP! Who wants free baccy?!?!?!?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad you're happy with the selection Dave!!! Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

*sigh* ....and the wait begins.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have tins. I have jars. I have free pipe tobak! Come on....someone must want it!:welcome:


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I want some free baccy! Please!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Bumping this, maybe we can get this going too? layball:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This would be fun,,,


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

If no one else jump starts this by Easter I will kick it off. I am on vaca until then. This will be tons of fun! By all means gentlemen, lets get this going!:beerchug:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Is this still running...?


----------

